# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продажа баз данных. Физ. лица РФ/Укр/Кз. Бады - все направления.

## lukebro

Продаю базы данных по всем направлениям: суставы, потенция, диабет, грибки, похудения, паразиты, амулеты, гиппертония, вальгусы. 20г. - 10р. , 21г. - 17р. , 22г. - 20р. строка. В базу входит: ФИО, телефон, чек, дата заказа, название препарата. Оплата СТРОГО BTC и ETH! Тест платный ( много халявщиков, не хочу тратить свое время в пустую ), минимум 500 строк. Связь в тг @lukebro1

----------


## Asliddin

Продам базу данных физ лиц:

Казахстан 547 439 контактов (данные ФИО. дата рождения, полный адрес (населенный пункт, улица, дом, квартира, несколько номеров телефонов (домашний + мобильный)
Это клиенты Алма ТВ (интернет + ТВ провайдер)

Узбекистан 657 089 контактов (данные ФИО + адрес (не у всех полный) + мобильные номера телефонов

По всем вопросам обращаться в телеграм @databasekzuz

----------

